# Another Lancashire brag..



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Extremely proud to report that our stunning Caramel tabby girl "Gaia" won 2 1st's and a 3rd in her classes at the showAfter having a small break from her show career we are so pleased and proud of her achievements


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations _to you all, and especially to the _Beautiful Gaia_


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats sk  stunning looking cat.


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations.
May i just had what a stunning cat she is.
Those eyes are amazing.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She is a gorgeous cat SK and well deserved sides there. I started off breeding colourpoints and so miss those dazzling blue eyes.


----------

